# First tank idea



## Magikarp (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm new to the hobby and planning my first tank.

After much reading on the forum, I've pretty much decided to stock my tank with Barbs and Tetra's (hopefully good for beginners?)

My Tank will be 38gUS

My first thoughts are: (after a fishless cycle)


5 Golden Barbs
5 Black Phantom Tetra's
5 Lemon Tetra's


Any thoughts?


Mark


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Up your schools to about 7 or 9 of each and they will look better. But you might want to consider just 2 species and add some cories for the bottom and maybe a nice centerpiece fish.


----------



## Magikarp (Aug 19, 2011)

okay thanks for that, I might go 7 barbs and 9 lemon tetra's. 

What would make a good centerpiece fish?


----------



## Nitlon (Jul 10, 2011)

I dunno about susankat, but I think a medium-sized (~6 inch) cichlid might be nice - a firemouth or a convict, or maybe a kribensis. They tend to stay in the lower areas of the tank, rather than the middle/top, so it would give good fish distribution. 

...also I like your icon.


----------



## Magikarp (Aug 19, 2011)

Nitlon said:


> ...also I like your icon.



Ditto



*laugh out loud


----------

